# Greyhound Flips in Ohio - 9/14/13



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 14, 2013)

From this report at abc.news :



> More than 30 people were injured after a Greyhound bus overturned on an Ohio interstate early Saturday, authorities said.
> 
> The bus was heading northbound on I-75 in Butler County, Ohio when it overturned shortly after 4 a.m., Butler County Emergency Operation Center officials said in a news release.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 14, 2013)

This is just north of Cincinnati. The bus was going to Detroit.

More info *HERE*.


----------



## Linda T (Sep 14, 2013)

Yikes, and I'm to be on a Greyhound to Toledo in less than 48 hours.  Oh well... I'll just keep reminding myself, the further I go on Greyhound the closer I am to Amtrak.


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 14, 2013)

It turns out that the college age daughter of a good friend of ours was on the bus that crashed. She only had a bump on her head and is already on the replacement bus on her way, eventially to Toronto via Detroit.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 14, 2013)

Shouldn't be a big problem, the bus rolled over but I don't see much damage. This DL3 will probably get returned to service after repairs. They're tough buses, they can take lots damage and still have no deaths, until other weakling buses that don't have wheel skirts which results in a lot more deaths.

This looks to be Schedule 4666 running Atlanta-Detroit. According to the timetable, this bus was delayed about one hour, so the driver might have been trying to make up time or he could have dozed off. The next stop after Cincinnati is Detroit, the bus does not stop anywhere in between, skipping Dayton-Lima, Findlay, and Toledo. The bus has 51 passenger seats, so it must have been sold out and the 52nd person was the driver.

Maintainence should not be the reason. A commenter on the article complained about mechanical problems on the Los Angeles-Las Vegas route, but that is mainly operated by G4500s, not the 102DL3 involded here. G4500s have much more failure than 102DL3s. The 102DL3 is identified by the large mesh at the middle rear and eight windows per side. The former is easily visible so this is obviously not a G4500 which has a smooth rear end with slits on the engine hatch.

I wouldn't worry about the bump on the head. Get it checked out anyway because sometimes a little bump leads to a major brain problem. I've never been in a Greyhound accident, I still feel very safe on the safest ground transport in the world. I'm still going bus spotting soon.


----------



## railiner (Sep 14, 2013)

The media seemed fair in its coverage of this accident, and did say that Greyhound had a fairly good overall safety record, as compared to others....

The preliminary report, while not stating positive cause, did seem to indicate that the 64 year old driver was fully rested before the trip, only having been on duty for an hour, and that he may have suffered from some medical ailment, causing him to 'slump at the wheel', and lose control.....

My thoughts go to the victims of this accident.....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm very glad that no one died. Injured is indefinitely better than dead. With only one hour on duty, the driver must have been picking up the bus from Cincinnati. A minor heart attack may have caused the accident. I heard one of the old drivers around here suffered a heart attack at home. Hopefully he pulls through.

The nose of the bus does look quite pummeled, but it should not be enough to write off the bus for good. Anybody know the exact bus number? I see"633x" but I can't get the last digit. All the 6300-series units are 1999 MCI 102DL3 buses.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 15, 2013)

MrFSS said:


> It turns out that the college age daughter of a good friend of ours was on the bus that crashed. She only had a bump on her head and is already on the replacement bus on her way, eventially to Toronto via Detroit.


Yikes! Glad to hear she is okay. Must have been one scary experience.


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 16, 2013)

Federal officials to inspect bus after Ohio crash



> CINCINNATI (AP) - Federal investigators will join state and local authorities probing a weekend bus crash that injured at least 35 people in southwest Ohio.
> 
> 
> The Cincinnati Enquirer reports that U.S. Department of Transportation officials plan to inspect the Greyhound bus. It struck a tree and fence and flipped on its side before stopping in a cornfield just off Interstate 75 near Monroe early Saturday morning.
> ...


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't think this bus has any problems. It underwent a major inspection recently and passed two surprise checks by the FMCSA. Those Atlanta mechanics are very skilled. I still think the problem has to do with either the driver falling asleep (unlikely if he was on-duty only 1 hour) or he suffered a medical problems.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 22, 2013)

The bus that crashed has been confirmed as unit 6333, a 1999 MCI 102DL3. It was one of the first 102DL3s to be rebuilt. The units looks to be damaged beyond repair. Sad to see it go, there's loads of pictures on the Internet of back when it was running in tip-top shape.

The replacement bus for the passengers was a G4500, much worse bus.

Expect angry bus fans on the bus discussion websites.


----------

